# Cream Cheese/Olive Spread



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

My neighbor has made this for me for the past 2 Christmas's and I finally asked for the recipe so I can have it more often.  If you like green olives, you will like this spread.

1 Pkg. of Cream Cheese (room temp.)
1/2 cup Parmasan (sp?) cheese
2/3 cups of green olives
1 Tablespoon horseradish

Form into a log and wrap it in clear wrap and refrigerate overnite.  Unwrap and roll in very thin slices of dried beef.  Serve with different types of crackers/triscuits.

Enjoy.


----------



## Constance (Jan 1, 2009)

That looks GOOD! 

A good friend, now gone, made one with braunsweiger, cream cheese and sliced green olives. You might like that one, too.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, it does sound good!! Thank you for sharing this!!


----------



## QSis (Jan 1, 2009)

Ah, great!  Copied and saved for the next round of appetizers, JustMe!  

Looks simple and delicious - thanks!

Lee


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 1, 2009)

JustMeToo said:


> My neighbor has made this for me for the past 2 Christmas's and I finally asked for the recipe so I can have it more often.  If you like green olives, you will like this spread.
> 
> 1 Pkg. of Cream Cheese (room temp.)
> 1/2 cup Parmasan (sp?) cheese
> ...



*I've made this spread using thin slices of deli ham instead of beef.  I don't use the horseradish but that can only make it better.  These little guys go in a hurry.  No matter how many I make they're GONE!!  I definitely will add the horseradish next time.  Thanks for the tip.*


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 1, 2009)

That's sort of a "blast from the past" for me!  One of my favorite lunchtime sandwiches as a kid was Cream Cheese & Sliced Green Olives on White Bread.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

I make something similar with the cream cheese and chopped green olives. I smear it on a flour tortilla, roll it up, and then slice it into little "rounds". I've never added the horseradish but I will now! Thanks for this!


----------



## licia (Jan 2, 2009)

I like olive sandwiches - white bread spread with cream cheese - then olives lined up across one end - then rolled up and secured with a toothpick. Chill and slice. They are so pretty when sliced, especially if you use pimento stuffed olives.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't forget the Parm. cheese.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

My mom's friend makes a liverwurst spread with cream cheese and ONIONS. Yum.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

These all sound good, LOL! Two quick questions: How big is the log you make (Diameter and length?), and how much dried beef or thin shaved ham would you wrap around it?
Thanks!


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 3, 2009)

She told me to ask the deli for 1/4 lb of VERY thin dried beef. The log is approx. 7 or 8 inches long and 1 1/2 inches round. Please let me know if you make it and if you enjoyed it as much as we do. 

 Just a single layer of meat.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 3, 2009)

fisher's mom said:


> i make something similar with the cream cheese and chopped green olives. I smear it on a flour tortilla, roll it up, and then slice it into little "rounds". I've never added the horseradish but i will now! Thanks for this!



*oooh, I  like that idea.*


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Drama, I think I will try this.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

Very cool, thanks! It has been added to the list of new things to try in the new year, LOL!!


----------



## Dariuss (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like a good snack!

I've done a sort of layered dip with cream cheese and tapenade before, but never with the meat...


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a lot of cream cheese to use up but then I want to try the recipe with liverwurst.


----------

